# Now, that's a camera...



## Mitica100 (Oct 6, 2007)

...I would love to own!

CLICK


----------



## usayit (Oct 6, 2007)

Yup.. I saw that the other day.. .Unfortunately there seems to be a light leak in the curtain.  WOnderful collector's peice.

Also on ebay today... a Chinese Red flag Leica M4 copy. Interesting story behind the camera and only 200 were made... they claim less than 10 still exist in working condition.  Starting bid was $30k.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Oct 6, 2007)

I dunno... I love Leicas (A LOT) but I'm still partial to cameras I'd actually be comfortable using... but I get all those collectors. It's fun, and hugely arcane.


----------



## Mesoam (Oct 6, 2007)

wow i hope that camera also makes time travel possible


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 8, 2007)

usayit said:


> --Also on ebay today... a Chinese Red flag Leica M4 copy. Interesting story behind the camera and only 200 were made... they claim less than 10 still exist in working condition. Starting bid was $30k.


 
i saw those over the summer, at the time the dealer had 2 bodies for sale


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 8, 2007)

usayit said:


> Also on ebay today... a Chinese Red flag Leica M4 copy. Interesting story behind the camera and only 200 were made... they claim less than 10 still exist in working condition. Starting bid was $30k.


 
Yeah, the Red Flag is a copy of the famous M3. An M3 was given to the wife of Mao Tse Tung and she loved it so much, she ordered to have it copied and manufactured. There are few cameras outside China, it was illegal to take them out.


----------



## usayit (Oct 8, 2007)

Interesting....

Bid ended at $71k usd... AND RESERVE STILL NOT MET.. Wow!  Wonder what the seller's reserve is set to?


----------



## Fate (Oct 9, 2007)

arg,

$71k for a camera is insane. That money could be spent in so many better ways.. ok, your buying a peice of history, but thats all your really doing.


----------



## castrol (Oct 9, 2007)

Okay... someone fill me in on just HOW IN THE WORLD this camera would fetch
over $70,000.00 please?


----------



## usayit (Oct 9, 2007)

One of the all time Leica examples of beauty and functionality in a camera was the M3.  That camera set the stage and future of Leica rangefinders.  The camera in the auction is/was the prototype for the M3.  It's value is purely from a collectable standpoint.  

A completely CLA'd ok conditioned M3 runs for about $1000 USD.  

There's a lot of Leica stuff out there priced skyhigh because of their value as a collectable.


----------



## usayit (Oct 9, 2007)

BTW.. final bid was 70k....  but that did not meet reserve.  I'm guessing it was an exercise to see just how much the camera would fetch.


----------

